# Fish finder without a mount



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

Should I buy a fish finder without a mount? He is selling it to me at a seriously discount price. 

I never owned a fish finder before so I'm not sure how important that mount is. I have a inflatable boat that I was going to velcro the unit to.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

The mount is only important if you intend to use it on another boat someday.
You want to access it hands free most of the time. If the deal is too good to pass up, you can always find or rig your own mount. Whatever you do, test it out first. --Tim............................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Wow said:


> The mount is only important if you intend to use it on another boat someday.
> *Whatever you do, test it out first. *--Tim............................................................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 44669


Good advice


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

do you know the person well?? i,ve never heard of anyone selling one without the mount. i would worry alittle about it maby being alittle hot, unless i knew the person it was coming from. does he have the power cord and transducer?? as for the mount itself, dont sound like you need or want a mount. if it works and your ok with it i would say go for it. the velcro idea should work for your needs.
sherman


----------

